# Scott Skiles named new Magic Coach



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> A report from Yahoo! Sports' Adrian Wojnarowski suggest that the Orlando Magic have a front runner for their coaching job. Citing league sources, Wojnarowski says that former Magic point guard, and Phoenix Suns, Chicago Bulls and Milwaukee Bucks coach Scott Skiles is the leading candidate for the job. Yahoo's top insider also suggests that the Magic's have interest in current Bulls coach Tom Thibodeau, but have not wanted to offer draft compensation for the defensive guru.
> 
> According to Wojnarowski, the Magic could soon advance into contract negotiations, despite their firm stance on not wanting to rush their coaching hire.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...ibodeau?_ga=1.124565770.1692860496.1429656324
@hobojoe


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

He's a good turn-around artist as a coach.... and also... crazy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They probably have some goal to reach the playoffs next year or the year after. Otherwise they would hire a long-term coach.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604387467735777280


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604387453659693056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604387206170546177


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think this is going to work well, actually, at least for the first couple of seasons.


Plus, we get to remember Skiles as a funny looking Magic legend:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Tobias Harris gets to be coached by Skiles again


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Tobias Harris gets to be coached by Skiles again


Doubt it.


----------

